# Vat



## kusurija

Hi, all!
In other thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=958340 I asked for VATIN. How do You exactly say VAT (*Value added tax*) itself in Your language? 

In Czech: 
DPH (*Daň z přidané hodnoty*)

In Lithuanian:
PVM (*Pridėtinės vertės mokestis*)

In Latvian: 
PVN (*Pievienotās vērtības nodokļa*)

Cf. as You can see, sometimes these terms differs from other (as VATIN) in some languages. In English this pair is identic, in other languages not.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*:
BTW
Belasting op de toegevoegde waard.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## jmx

In Spanish : I.V.A. (impuesto sobre el valor añadido)

In Catalan : I.V.A. (impost sobre el valor afegit)


----------



## Angel.Aura

In *Italian*
IVA = Imposta sul Valore Aggiunto


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese:
I.V.A. = imposto sobre o valor acrescentado


----------



## Saluton

Russian: НДС (налог на добавленную стоимость, nal*o*g na dob*a*vlennuyu st*o*imost').


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:  *AVI* (_aldonvalora imposto_).


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:* 
ALV = arvonlisävero


----------



## kusurija

Thank You all for answers very much! Maybe someone knows how it is in Japanese?


----------



## sokol

Austria:
officially: USt (since 1973) = Umsatzsteuer
colloquial: MWSt (= also the official term before 1973) = Mehrwertsteuer
In everyday speech and also on invoices almost exclusively MWSt is used; USt seems to be restricted to legal use.

Germany:
It is also USt officially but colloquial speech = MWSt; as to how common USt is in everyday speech in Germany I am not sure, but I know for certain that on German the term MWSt is the norm.

Switzerland:
MWSt = Mehrwertsteuer which replaced the WUSt = Warenumsatzsteuer in 1995.


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*:
מע"מ - מס ערך מוסף [_MA'AM (not ma'am ) - mas erech musaf_].


----------



## kusurija

In Japanese:
消費税 [sho:hize:]
But I'm mot sure if exactly so. So confirmation is needed. 

In French:
TVA (_T_axe sur la _v_aleur _a_joutée)
But I'm mot sure if exactly so too.


----------



## elroy

Arabic: ضريبة القيمة المضافة (_Dariibatu 'l-qiimati 'l-muDaafati_)


----------



## vmrweb

sokol said:


> Austria:
> Germany:
> It is also USt officially but colloquial speech = MWSt; as to how common USt is in everyday speech in Germany I am not sure, but I know for certain that on German the term MWSt is the norm.
> .



My impression is that only business people among themselves tend to use USt (Umsatzsteuer). All others mostly use MwSt (Mehrwertsteuer) and there are indeed people that don't know that both are the same ;-)


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian **áfa *[általános forgalmi adó]


----------



## Perseas

*Greek*:
ΦΠΑ (Usually we pronounce it: Fi-Pi-A)
Φόρος Προστιθέμενης Αξίας   /'foros prosti'θemenis a'ksias/


----------



## Grefsen

*Norwegian:
*
mva. (merverdiavgift)


----------



## Rallino

*Turkish:*

KDV _(Katma değer vergisi)_


----------



## ger4

Danish & Swedish: MOMS


----------



## Grefsen

Grefsen said:


> *Norwegian:
> *
> mva. (merverdiavgift)


This is often abbreviated as MVA in Norwegian.  



Holger2014 said:


> Danish & Swedish: MOMS


I just thought I'd add that in Danish, MOMS is an abbreviation of "meromsætningsafgift."


----------



## marrish

Urdu follows the English acronym. Dutch is BTW 'bay tay wey' for 'belasting op toegevoegde waarde.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Holger2014 said:


> Danish & Swedish: MOMS


In Swedish it's _moms_ (lower case), it's short for _mervärdesskatt_ - added value tax.


----------



## ger4

AutumnOwl said:


> In Swedish it's _moms_ (lower case), it's short for _mervärdesskatt_ - added value tax.


Danish moms is actually spelt in lower case as well, so at least I was equally wrong in both cases... Also, 'moms' is actually pronounced like a word (rather than m.o.m.s.), isn't it?


----------

